# MTB im Westerwald: AK - SU - WW - NR



## WwBiker58 (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

wir trainieren regelmäßig im Westerwald, Siegtal und Wiedtal. Meist treffen wir uns zu unseren gemeinsamen Ausfahrten in Altenkirchen oder in der Nähe.
Wer also Lust auf gemeinsames Training, CTF Teilnahmen usw. hat:



--------------------------------------------------------------------
Sylvestertour 2008 

Treffpunkt um 13.30 Uhr in 57635 Werkhausen Ortsteil Leingen, Leingen 8. 

Es wird eine schöne geführte Tour durch die Leuscheid geben. Die Tour ist ganz locker geplant, so ca. 30-40km und nicht schwer!

Alternativ mit dem Rennrad durch das Siegtal! Die Tour wird wohl auch so ca. 40-60km lang sein!

Im Anschluß gibt es Glühwein, Krebbelchen, Kaffee und Getränke. 

Die Teilnahme ist natürlich kostenlos!

Wenn es geht, ne kurze Antwort wer kommt, wir können dann besser planen!
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Schöne Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## bergziege68 (29. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich sind hier auch ein paar Frauen dabei, die gerne mit dem MTB durch Feld, Wald und Wiese fahren. Vielleicht gibt es ja im Raum WW-AK noch mehr Frauen, die sich gerne bei uns anschließen möchten?
Wir haben vor meistens samstags in den Wintermonaten zu fahren.
Na, wer hat Lust???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## takeafreak (29. Dezember 2008)

Hey WWBiker,
ich hätte Interesse nur halt nicht an Silvester da Werkhausen doch relativ weit von Hachenburg entfernt ist. Mit Altenkirchen und etwas kleineren Touren bin ich gerne dabei (nach Ferien nur Samstags/Sonntags).

Fahre halt eher Dirt und keine Touren ist aber bestimmt mal ganz lustig.

LG


----------



## Dicker Bambini (29. Dezember 2008)

Hui Wäller,
seit Ihr die Jungs und Mädels vom Radsportclub AK .

Wenn ja hatte wir bereits das Vergnügen bei son ner Veranstaltung des Sportbund Rheinland in Weyerbusch (Sport und Schule!) .

Die Gemeinde der Biker im WW Land wird immer dichter .


----------



## WwBiker58 (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo takeafreak,

gestern waren wir noch in der Nähe, wir haben uns in Berod getroffen und sind dann über Roßbach, Herschbach, Hartenfels usw. nach Freilingen, zur Wiedquelle und über Höchstenbach zurück. Es waren am Ende knapp 50km.
Weitere Touren werde ich hier natürlich ankündigen!

Schöne Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde bestimmt auch mal mitfahren.
Bis dahin Guten Rutsch


----------



## WwBiker58 (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Pierre,
schön, da freu ich mich drauf! 
Wir werden dann mal eine schöne Runde auswählen!


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2008)

Allen

*einen*

*Guten*

*Rutsch ins neue Jahr*.
	


*Viel Erfog auf den Touren und auch Wettkämpfen 2009*


----------



## WwBiker58 (3. Januar 2009)

*[FONT=Bitstream Vera Serif, serif]Sonntag      04.01.  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Bitstream Vera Serif, serif]MTB Tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Bitstream Vera Serif, serif]Treffpunkt: 11.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen ( neben Pro Markt )[/FONT]*

*Schöne Januarrunde jedoch mit einigen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anstiegen und Höhenmetern!*​


----------



## Kickengachi (3. Januar 2009)

WwBiker58 schrieb:


> Hallo takeafreak,
> 
> gestern waren wir noch in der Nähe, wir haben uns in Berod getroffen und sind dann über Roßbach, Herschbach, Hartenfels usw. nach Freilingen, zur Wiedquelle und über Höchstenbach zurück. Es waren am Ende knapp 50km.
> Weitere Touren werde ich hier natürlich ankündigen!
> ...


 
Hallo wwbiker58,
die Tour wäre ich gerne mitgefahren, da ich aus Mündersbach komme und gerne mal mit ner Gruppe fahren würde. 
Wann fahrt ihr denn noch mal diese Runde?
Viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

Kickengachi schrieb:


> Hallo wwbiker58,
> die Tour wäre ich gerne mitgefahren, da ich aus Mündersbach komme und gerne mal mit ner Gruppe fahren würde.
> Wann fahrt ihr denn noch mal diese Runde?
> Viele Grüße
> Chris




 ..dann komm halt rüber nach Steimel zum Marktplatz.Wir fahren um 1300 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WwBiker58 (3. Januar 2009)

Kickengachi schrieb:


> Hallo wwbiker58,
> die Tour wäre ich gerne mitgefahren, da ich aus Mündersbach komme und gerne mal mit ner Gruppe fahren würde.
> Wann fahrt ihr denn noch mal diese Runde?
> Viele Grüße
> Chris


 
Hallo,

wir fahren regelmäßig Wiedtal, Nister, Sieg und Oberwesterwald. Oftmals kommen wir auch durch Mündersbach. 
Ich kündige die nächsten Touren hier immer an. 
Wenn wir in den Oberwesterwald fahren kannst du ja auch mal in 
Mündersbach einsteigen!

Schöne Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## WwBiker58 (4. Januar 2009)

WwBiker58 schrieb:


> *[FONT=Bitstream Vera Serif, serif]Sonntag 04.01. [/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=Bitstream Vera Serif, serif]MTB Tour
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

hier die Daten der heutigen Tour: ca.54km und ca.900Hm.

9 Teilnehmer

Mit ein paar kleinen Varianten sind wir die geplante Tour gefahren.
Ich denke in 4-5 Wochen werden wir die Tour noch einmal in ähnlicher Form anbieten!

Ich hoffe es halt ALLEN gut gefallen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schöne Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Januar 2009)

*Der Westerwaldsteig bei Dreikirchen*


----------



## WwBiker58 (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo Pierre,

warst du heute auf dem Westerwaldsteig? Welche Tour seid ihr gefahren?

Schöne Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Januar 2009)

Ich war das Wochenende bei meinen Schwiegereltern.
Freitag den Wied Wanderweg + weiter bis Bad Marienberg, Samstag Dreifelder Seenplatte mit Alpenrod und noch den Wiesensee, und Sonntag über Alpenrod und Nistertal nach Hause.


----------



## Kickengachi (5. Januar 2009)

WwBiker58 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir fahren regelmäßig Wiedtal, Nister, Sieg und Oberwesterwald. Oftmals kommen wir auch durch Mündersbach.
> Ich kündige die nächsten Touren hier immer an.
> ...


 

Gute Idee so machen wir´s !
Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WwBiker58 (9. Januar 2009)

*[FONT=Bitstream Vera Serif, serif]Sonntag 11.01. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Bitstream Vera Serif, serif]MTB Tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Bitstream Vera Serif, serif]Treffpunkt: 11.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen ( neben Pro Markt )[/FONT]*

Wenn es nicht zu kalt ist dann reines langes Grundlagentraining  Siegtal ..., ansonsten schöne Tour durch das Nistertal.​


----------



## jonnyblue (9. Januar 2009)

Hi, denke, Nistertal ist die besser Alternative.

Können da bis Marienstatt  hochfahren.

Jo (jetzt rat mal)


----------



## WwBiker58 (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo Jo,

ich glaube bald auch das Nistertal ist Sonntag die bessere Wahl. Der Wetterbericht sagt  noch -1° / -3° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 am Mittag voraus!
Das können wir ja am Sonntag am Weyerdamm spontan entscheiden!

Schöne Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## WwBiker58 (11. Januar 2009)

Daten der Tour von heute!

Schön und A-Kalt!

72,05km 1295hm Schnitt 14,9

Der Franki war heute nicht zu bremsen und wollte einfach nicht 

heim!


----------



## WwBiker58 (29. November 2009)

*MTB Nachtfahrt durch die Leuscheid*
*Start 18.30 in Werkhausen, Leingen 8*​ 

*Wir planen am Dienstag dem 01.12. eine lockere Nachtfahrt durch die Leuscheid mit dem MTB*​ 
*Die ca. 30km lange Tour hat nur gut 400 Höhenmeter.*​ 
*Da der Jahreszeit entsprechend ruhig gefahren wird beträgt die Fahrtzeit **ca. 2 Std.!*​ 
*Jeder Teilnehmer hat eine Beleuchtungseinrichtung mit mind. 2 Std.*
*Brenndauer mitzubringen!*
*Da wir in der Zukunft weitere Touren planen, möchten wir einen *
*eigenen Mailverteiler für Interessenten an diesen Veranstaltungen einrichten.*​ 
*Die Infos und Termine erfolgen meist kurzfristig nach Wetterlage und Temperaturen.*​ 
*Also, wer Lust hat, einfach eine mail zusenden und er wird in diesen Verteiler aufgenommen.*​


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. November 2009)

Ich komme wenn ich es schaffe, sollte aber so sein.


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Dezember 2009)

Wir sehen uns nächsten Dienstag wieder, war schön mit euch im Leuscheid, vieleicht bring ich noch den ein oder anderen Nightrider von uns mit.


----------



## WwBiker58 (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube für den Anfang war es eine nette Tour, nicht zu schwer und nicht zu schnell. Schön das es Dir gefallen hat! 
Wenns Wetter passt gibts nächste Woche Dienstag wieder einen Night Ride!


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke da sind wir dann dabei, Marcel Angsten und Manfred Rocker kennt ihr ja. Gerne auch nochmal die selbe Runde, wenn ich jemand für die Heimfahrt mit dabei habe fahren wir auch dann bis zum Ende.
Ich hätte auch nicht gedacht das es auf direkten Weg bis nach Leinigen nur 13 Km sind (von Dreisel) allerdings 320Hm.


----------



## WwBiker58 (2. Dezember 2009)

Alles klar, dann fahren wir noch einmal die Hausrunde!
Hoffentlich passt das Wetter am Dienstag! 
Thomas muss sein Orakel befragen, dann veröffentliche ich 
den Termin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tumbler (3. Dezember 2009)

Im Moment sagt mein Orakel für Dienstag 19 Uhr 7 Grad 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.
Sieht erst mal gut aus, kann sich aber noch etwas ändern.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## WwBiker58 (13. Dezember 2009)

*






MTB Nachtfahrt durch die Leuscheid
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Start 18.30 in Werkhausen, Leingen 8*​ 

*Wir planen am Dienstag dem 15.12. eine weitere lockere Nachtfahrt durch die Leuscheid mit dem MTB*​ 
*Die ca. 30km lange Tour hat nur gut 400 Höhenmeter.*​ 
*Da der Jahreszeit und nach überstandener Erkältung entsprechend ruhig gefahren wird beträgt die Fahrtzeit **ca. 2 Std.!*​ 
*Jeder Teilnehmer hat eine Beleuchtungseinrichtung mit mind. 2 Std.*
*Brenndauer mitzubringen!*​ 

*Es wird die Runde vom 01.12. gefahren, also die Hausrunde!*​


----------



## Tumbler (14. Dezember 2009)

Wetterbericht für Dienstag 15.12.09  19 Uhr -3°C 1% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.
Wird ganz schön frisch.


----------



## WwBiker58 (14. Dezember 2009)

Na ja, dann ziehen wir etwas mehr an, 2 Paar Socken, warme Unterwäsche..............!!!!
Dafür wird die Tour garantiert Matschfrei!


----------



## WwBiker58 (15. Dezember 2009)

Das war heute Abend eine schöne Runde durch die Leuscheid.

Tumbler ist leider krank, daher waren wir nur zu dritt, aber er

ärgert sich bereits!


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich mich auch, aber leider müßen wir ja auch noch alle Arbeiten !!!


----------



## WwBiker58 (16. Dezember 2009)

Na ja, der Winter ist noch lang und wir planen noch viele Night Rides!

Die Touren sollen immer Dienstags stattfinden, Infos und Veröffentlichungen immer kurzfristig!


----------



## cannaprography (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo, gibts hier noch Treffen oder is das beigelegt. Komme aus Bad Marienberg und hätte auch Lust mal mitzufahren


----------



## Chris.M (28. Februar 2010)

Mich würde auch mal interessieren ob das Treffen noch regelmäßig stattfindet. Scheint aber wohl nicht mehr so zu sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (27. März 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788


----------

